# Video: Fliegenfischen auf den Bahamas auf Bonefish - und ich  wär gerne 20 Jahre jüng



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2017)

*Video: Fliegenfischen auf den Bahamas auf Bonefish - und ich wär gerne 20 Jahre jünger..​*
*Nicht alles, was aus Amerika kommt, muss man mögen. Angelnde Frauen und wie sie sich präsentieren, da kann man sich aber vielleicht schon was abgucken. Im Video lässt sich "Fishing girl Darcizzle" von Capt. Prescott Smith, einem bekannten Bonefish Guide auf den Bahamas, einen Unterricht in Sachen Fliegenfischen verpassen. Sex sells scheint weltweit zu funktionieren *

Ich gebe zu, ich wär gerne 20 Jahre jünger, auf den Bahamas und Bonefishguide. Und man kann dennoch was lernen im Video, es ist nicht nur platt. 




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TobRxKZpY2M

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Vampilein (26. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Fliegenfischen auf den Bahamas auf Bonefish - und ich  wär gerne 20 Jahre*

vor allem die wichtigsten grundlagen für alle arten des angelns kann man da lernen... spaß haben, entspannen und aus fehlern lernen anstatt sich drüber zu ärgern. angeln ist eben kein wettkampf. (ok, für manche schon - die mögen sich damit gerade mal nicht angesprochen fühlen)


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Fliegenfischen auf den Bahamas auf Bonefish - und ich  wär gerne 20 Jahre *

gerade in USA ist ja Wettkampf in  - die machen ja aus allem nen Wettbewerb ;-)))

Davon ab:
Recht haste....


----------



## dieangeln (26. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Fliegenfischen auf den Bahamas auf Bonefish - und ich  wär gerne 20 Jahre *

Sevus,
am schluss sagt Sie, I have to learn how to strip,sexy sells.

Dietmar


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (27. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Fliegenfischen auf den Bahamas auf Bonefish - und ich  wär gerne 20 Jahre*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> * Video: Fliegenfischen auf den Bahamas auf Bonefish - und ich wär gerne 20 Jahre jünger..​*
> 
> *Nicht alles, was aus Amerika kommt, muss man mögen. Angelnde Frauen und wie sie sich präsentieren, da kann man sich aber vielleicht schon was abgucken. Im Video lässt sich "Fishing girl Darcizzle" von Capt. Prescott Smith, einem bekannten Bonefish Guide auf den Bahamas, einen Unterricht in Sachen Fliegenfischen verpassen. Sex sells scheint weltweit zu funktionieren *
> 
> ...



Warum, sind die Augen schon so schlecht|kopfkrat
Gucken kannst Du doch in jedem Alter|bigeyes
Und als Guide auf den Bahamas, wär es ja auch dabei geblieben.


----------



## dieangeln (27. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Fliegenfischen auf den Bahamas auf Bonefish - und ich  wär gerne 20 Jahre*

Gutes Marketing ist so wichtig.

Gruß Dietmar


----------



## Sandrus (27. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Fliegenfischen auf den Bahamas auf Bonefish - und ich  wär gerne 20 Jahre *

Da hat der Bonefishguide echt einen Traumberuf. Tolles Wetter, kristallklares Wasser und Entspannung vor. Herrlich


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Fliegenfischen auf den Bahamas auf Bonefish - und ich  wär gerne 20 Jahre*



Sandrus schrieb:


> Da hat der Bonefishguide echt einen Traumberuf. Tolles Wetter, kristallklares Wasser und Entspannung vor. Herrlich


NUR darum gings mir!!!!

:g:g:g


----------



## phirania (27. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Fliegenfischen auf den Bahamas auf Bonefish - und ich  wär gerne 20 Jahre*

Na ja träumen darf man schon noch,besonders bei so einem Wetter.....|rolleyes   
Glaube ich werd dann mal buchen für nächste Woche...:q:q:q


----------



## kati48268 (27. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Fliegenfischen auf den Bahamas auf Bonefish - und ich  wär gerne 20 Jahre*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich gebe zu, ich wär gerne 20 Jahre jünger, auf den Bahamas...


Nun bist du alt und rundlich, hast aber genug Kohle um dahin zu fliegen, dir ein Blondie zu mieten ... und musst nicht mal Zeit mir angeln verschwenden; hat doch auch seine Vorteile. |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Fliegenfischen auf den Bahamas auf Bonefish - und ich  wär gerne 20 Jahre *

woher soll ich Kohle haben (zudem genug..) ? 

Zudem Flugangst -  müsste wohl mitm Schiff rüber 

nääää, wird wohl eher nix ;-))


----------



## Thomas E. (27. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Fliegenfischen auf den Bahamas auf Bonefish - und ich  wär gerne 20 Jahre*

Hi,

der Guide zeigt den 
*Belgian Cast or Oval Cast...na ja. 

*


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Fliegenfischen auf den Bahamas auf Bonefish - und ich  wär gerne 20 Jahre*

bei dem Wetter und Wasser und sonstigen Umständen würd ich da keine Korinthen kac....
:q:q:q


----------



## Hans52152 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Video: Fliegenfischen auf den Bahamas auf Bonefish - und ich  wär gerne 20 Jahre*

Hier hat Sie die Haare schön.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4AiUeia_Uw


----------



## Surf (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Video: Fliegenfischen auf den Bahamas auf Bonefish - und ich  wär gerne 20 Jahre *

Für den,  der sich für das Angeln am Golf bzw Florida interessant, kann ich nur den YT Kanal BlachtipH empfehlen.


----------

